# Little C has finally learned a new command!!!!



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C, at age one year and three months has finally learned a new command!!! It's like a miracle as I don't actually actively "train" her. Anyway, we were having popcorn last night. Well, I was--they have to wait until I'm finished before they get any of the popcorn I set aside for them. I told them to sit, and they did, in perfect unison. They each got a piece. Then, I looked at Sir N and said, "Sir N, lay!" He did, and he got his piece. I noticed that Little C seemed to be studying him and the situation, so without really any hope because I've tried this before, I looked at her and said, "Little C, lay!" And SHE DID!!!!









We continued to sit and lay until the popcorn was gone. Then, when she wanted to play ball, I made her sit or lay each time before I threw the ball...partly to see if she really knew what I was talking about and partly to practice. 

She is rather full of herself and her new little trick. This morning, she climbed onto my chest (I was still lying in bed) threw the ball at my chin and plop! Her belly was on my belly. IT WAS SO CUTE!!!! Especially the look on her face....a look of smugness, like she knew that she was irresistable with that one little move.

Woo-hoo~! dances of joy abound in my house now~


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WoooHOOOO!!







Way to go Little C


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh that's great


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

wow smart girl~!! i'm so proud of her haha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what a cute story. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Way to go!! 
I know you are such a proud Mommy!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Cute story!!! Yay little C!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awhh.....you must be a proud mama.









-c


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

Aww...Way to go Little C!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

"She is rather full of herself and her new little trick. This morning, she climbed onto my chest (I was still lying in bed) threw the ball at my chin and plop! Her belly was on my belly. IT WAS SO CUTE!!!! Especially the look on her face....a look of smugness, like she knew that she was irresistable with that one little move."

What a cute mental picture that makes!! Way to go Little C!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

way to go its always fun when they learn something new


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That is so cute, I can just picture her look







They really do know they are adorable don't they


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWWWW!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------

